# Upgrading Ticket



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

You would have to ask your business manager/agent or whoever heads up your local jatc. The rules are always changing. Don’t be surprised if things have changed between now, and when you have the time in to change over. Just keep jumping through the hoops you'll get there. When you make it I will congratulate you, one residential re-tread to another.
If not, you will wind up in business for yourself, like many of the other guys I have worked with over the years. I just hope you won't be disgruntled.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

I prefer to stay doing the resi works above any commercial or industrial works.

Real electricians are performing the resi works.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

cccp sparky said:


> I prefer to stay doing the resi works above any commercial or industrial works.
> 
> Real electricians are performing the resi works.


But for the workers the resi works is not paying the moneys that commercials works is payings. :laughing:

Awesome. You're like the Anti-Chicken Steve. :laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> But for the workers the resi works is not paying the moneys that commercials works is payings. :laughing:
> 
> Awesome. You're like the Anti-Chicken Steve. :laughing:


take it easy on him vic :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

360max said:


> take it easy on him vic :laughing::laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing::thumbup:

easys is what americans is wanting but easys doesnt get big moneys. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

carambola said:


> I am currently a B/Small Works guy with a Residential Wireman ticket and would like to move up to the big leagues. I think I know what is involved but i would like to hear from those that really know. Any and all help would be appreciated.


What area are you in? It varies from local to local.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> :laughing::laughing::thumbup:
> 
> easys is what americans is wanting but easys doesnt get big moneys. :laughing:


 twenty dollars per hours in good moneys IMO.

Better than the no moneys!


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

cccp sparky said:


> twenty dollars per hours in good moneys IMO.
> 
> Better than the no moneys!


 I thought I read in another post that you were making 78,000 a year. If so you must work alot of overtime at $20 an hour.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

cabletie said:


> I thought I read in another post that you were making 78,000 a year. If so you must work alot of overtime at $20 an hour.


You reading to much into the internal dramas of a CCCP Sparky....

A knock it the off


----------



## carambola (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the words of encouragement, Cabletie. Brian John, i am in southern New Jersey.
I know who I have to contact at the Hall but I'd really rather not walk in there blind. I know there is a testing procedure and it is possible to test out of first and second years. One guy even tested out of the apprenticeship. I know I'm not that guy. What questions should I be asking and what should I anticipate coming my way.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

cccp sparky said:


> twenty dollars per hours in good moneys IMO.


Twenty the dollars American, not such good wages any the major metropolitan California areas.Never the one could afford purchase the dacha,or even condominium.The cccp i think hitting the cracked pipe again.


----------

